# [EVDL] AC golf cart motors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all.
Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and controller, would work
fitted inside a small sports car ?
They are rated at something like 18HP and have 81Ft Lbs torque. Fitted
to a different transmission than the golf cart axle, would this be
powerful enough for highway speeds ?, say 60mph.
These conversions seem reasonably priced, and was wondering how
practical they would be in a conversion.

Grant

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Grant Clinch <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello all.
> > Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hello all.
> Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and controller, would work
> fitted inside a small sports car ?
> They are rated at something like 18HP and have 81Ft Lbs torque. Fitted
> to a different transmission than the golf cart axle, would this be
> powerful enough for highway speeds ?, say 60mph.
> These conversions seem reasonably priced, and was wondering how
> practical they would be in a conversion.
>

Maybe, but it would take so long to get up to highway speed that you might
run out of juice first.

My pickup is pretty lightweight (<3200lbs) and it has ~30hp available. My
0-60 time is measured in minutes.

The folks that build golf carts aren't going to build them with a huge
surplus of power. That motor is just slightly more powerful than you need
to propel a small vehicle at 15-20 mph.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Take a look at Hi Performance Golf Car's drivetrain. It's AC, has regen
that works...it is a nice system! Quite a few of the smaller e-vehicle OEM
vendors are using this system in their designs.

The vehicles I have seen it in (NEVs and a couple of other devices)
accelerate very nicely...to the regulated mandates. Since the vehicles will
not go 60, I can't speak to the 0-60 time but I can guarantee it is not
minutes. 

http://www.hiperformancegolfcars.com/


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter VanDerWal
Sent: Thursday, June 05, 2008 5:41 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] AC golf cart motors

> Hello all.
> Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and controller, would work
> fitted inside a small sports car ?
> They are rated at something like 18HP and have 81Ft Lbs torque. Fitted
> to a different transmission than the golf cart axle, would this be
> powerful enough for highway speeds ?, say 60mph.
> These conversions seem reasonably priced, and was wondering how
> practical they would be in a conversion.
>

Maybe, but it would take so long to get up to highway speed that you might
run out of juice first.

My pickup is pretty lightweight (<3200lbs) and it has ~30hp available. My
0-60 time is measured in minutes.

The folks that build golf carts aren't going to build them with a huge
surplus of power. That motor is just slightly more powerful than you need
to propel a small vehicle at 15-20 mph.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Only if your car is very light (less then 600 lbs) and you have a
transmission. The smaller motor they offer should be used for motorcycles
and golf cars. If you notice, the torque is 81 ft-lbs until about 2000 rpm,
then it drops off gradually until 6000 rpm. How small is the sports car?

I am in the process of integrating the larger 8.5" AC motor from HPGC. It
claims to have 150 ft-lbs at 84V. I current have the motor hooked up to a
72V pack on a 900 lb car. I have a 5.25:1 gear reduction without a
transmission on my car. I have only managed to get the car to about 40 mph
(guess) before it stops accelerating. The speed is a guess since I do not
have the GPS hooked up yet. The acceleration is quite good. Sorry I don't
have more data at this time.

Minh





> Grant Clinch wrote:
> >
> > Hello all.
> > Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and controller, would work
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm guessing you're talking about HiPerformanceGolfCars.com

48V just isn't going to cut it for a car doing freeway speeds. Ask
them about a 72V system; I don't know whether they have it available
yet, but I think they're working on it. Two 72V 25HP golf cart motors
would do much better than one 18HP motor.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Grant Clinch <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello all.
> > Would anyone know if a AC golf cart motor and controller, would work
> > fitted inside a small sports car ?
> ...


----------

